# Antisocial



## squirrel502 (Apr 3, 2011)

So I have noticed for a while now, all the cichlids in my tank dart for cover when I walk by. They even do this when it is feeding time. Is this normal?


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

It depends heavily on the species involved, how old they are, how new they are to the tank, etc. Do you thump by the tank with the heaviest of footfalls? Are there children in the house? After a while they should calm down and become accustomed to someone walking by, but it can take some time if they're in a busy area.


----------



## cichlidrookie (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey I had the same problem with my 55 gal. Tank full of yellow labs and cobalt blues..i would turn the tank lights on or walk by them and they would jet for cover. After about a month they did the same so i moved them to my established 125 gal. Cichlid tank. In two days they got social. I think they just needed motivation from other fish. They still a lil skittish but great improvements..hope this help somehow..happy fish keeping


----------



## sergey456 (Aug 25, 2011)

When did you get them? Ususally it takes up to 2 month for cichlids to get uses to the new aquarium and owner.


----------

